# First song



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

What is the first song you learned to play on an instrument? Mine was Crazy Train by Ozzy on guitar.


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2010)

I think something by Avenged Sevenfold
the shaaaaame :c


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Holy fuck you posted fast lol.


----------



## Aden (Dec 11, 2010)

Wox said:


> Holy fuck you posted fast lol.


 
Just happened to catch it at the top of New Posts


----------



## Vibgyor (Dec 12, 2010)

something by slipknot :[


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 12, 2010)

The New by Interpol.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 12, 2010)

Seven Nation Army, by The White Stripes. It was technically on bass I learned it though, since I don't play guitar.


----------



## Cam (Dec 12, 2010)

Holiday by green day :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know how to play guitar but my friend and I learned how to play itsy bitsy spider on a uke. I am pretty sure I forgot how to do it now.


----------



## Phirae (Dec 13, 2010)

Smoke on the water....


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 13, 2010)

Since You Been Gone. No shame, I friggin loves me some Rainbow.


----------



## Namba (Jan 5, 2011)

Gimme Half by Devil Wears Prada....
Can't believe I used to listen to that shit.


----------



## eatitfreakbags (Jan 6, 2011)

sunshine of your love


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

I've never played an actual song on the guitar... but my first riff was _Smoke on the Water_.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 20, 2011)

mary had a little lamb.  come on guys.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

I can only improvise on guitar. 
On oud I can fake a couple tunes.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 20, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> mary had a little lamb.  come on guys.


 Not on guitar but on my electric piano yes. And I only know one other song on piano, Beethoven's Moonlight sonata.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 21, 2011)

My first guitar song was Greensleeves.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 23, 2011)

On Top of Old Smoky was the first melody I learned.

First song by a band was No Pain, No Gain by Scorpions.


----------



## Icky (Jan 23, 2011)

My first song I learned on drums was Enter Sandman, if that counts here :I


----------



## Jude (Jan 23, 2011)

For guitar, Iron Man by Black Sabbath.
For drums, Back in Black by AC/DC
For piano, Imagine by John Lennon


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> mary had a little lamb.  come on guys.


 
I doubt the OP means the recorder you used in 3rd grade.


----------



## Riavis (Jan 24, 2011)

Dust in the Wind by Kansas. I haven't played guitar since freshman year in high school though, but I was so proud when I learned that song.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I doubt the OP means the recorder you used in 3rd grade.


 why not, bro?
instruments an instrument.


----------

